# My first Betta drawing..plus a supervillain!



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

So I've been working on this villain character, not for a story or anything, just for fun. She controls water, and I wanted to give her a Betta as a pet, or maybe some type of alien thing that looks like a Betta, no idea right now. But I drew the character, and I drew the Betta. But I'm wondering if it'll fit together at all anyways. In this particular drawing of my character(Jude's her name), where could I place the Betta, if anywhere at all? Oh, and keep in mind this supervillain drawing is not finished yet.

The Supervillain:









The Betta:









Thanks, guys!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Also, I just wanted to say that this is not from a picture of my Betta, in case it matters. The picture came from a google search, this is the image I used.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I like them but ... I just want to put this out there.

It's not really cool to vector over someone's picture, unless you ask permission. I would not be happy at all if someone came along and took one of my pictures without my knowledge or permission, and vectorized it as their own art.

Of course in a way it is your own art, but in a way it is also not. On Flickr, where that photo is from, you can search photos for ones that allow you to create art from them. Look for ones that are not copyright, all rights reserved. You'll want to find one that will allow you to make derivations - check this page for the codes you want to look for http://creativecommons.org/licenses/


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks.

I didn't even notice it was from flickr. When I clicked on the picture on Google images, it took me to an article that used it. I just looked again and it is copyrighted. Should I take it down? (If I should, just please someone delete this thread, because then it won't be about Betta's at all.)


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

you can delete the photo yourself in your albums...after that you can add a pic. of your own work for us to see. Trust me, people would rather see an example of a persons actual art than a simple representation of it any day ;-)


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

But I just looked, and I don't have any albums. It's too late to edit the posts. And those are both my works. I created both of those in Illustrator, the villain one was completely from scratch making bits and pieces of it for days. It's not like I took an Illustration and drew the same thing over it or edited a photo. I used a picture for reference. And I didn't know it was copyrighted before, but I do now, so might as well delete this thread because it's not going to be about Betta's at all anymore once we delete the Illustration I made that was based on the picture. I'm sorry.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh! I get it, sorry I completely misunderstood what you were saying  I thought you had taken the drawn picture of the betta off of the internet! X. Sorry...

Oh, and I knew that you had drawn the super villain yourself. They are both very good drawings...just make sure to use a picture that's under creative commons for your base next time ;-)


...I'm still a little confused...how did you post the photos without uploading them into an album? :shock:


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

It's ok. And thanks, I will make sure that any future pictures I use will not be copyrighted. And I uploaded the pictures to photobucket and posted the image codes in my comment.


----------

